
New Laptop With Built-In Projector - timr
http://gizmodo.com/5013328/asus-demos-laptop-with-built+in-projector
======
bsaunder
Boy that looks clunky. I'd like to see the Apple version.

Why not just a small hand held projector the size of mouse (then you can swap
machines if you need to).

